# NEW BARN ROOF (Three Exclamations)



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This barn needed a new roof, like 3 years ago. I worked like a dog and they called me on Tuesday to say that they were ready...Wednesday! (Not a LOT of lead time...)
My Amish farrier, ya know, _the Amish farrier that moved from one hour away to 3 1/2 hours away, and takes the 3 AM Saluki Express to do 12 customers in a day up here,_ had al*READY* called me last week to say that he'd be here at 8:00AM.
The roofing crew called to say that They would be here at...8:00AM. mg:
I had to wrangle them and my farrier and his local driver, but it all worked.
The horses are grounded in the 3/4 acre South Pasture for the duration.
Here are photos from yesterday:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*...more*


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Did your barn have a shingle roof? What are you replacing it with?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's hard to tell but the roofing is almost the same shade of blue as my back door, BUT, if it isn't, the door will get a repaint!
I'll be taking more pictures of construction and post those, too.
I am SOOOOOOO excited!!! Your barn is worthless if the rain gets in. When it's done, I'll give it a proper cleaning and take more pictures of that, too.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I went with metal, Royal Blue. My roofer--the ONLY business now in Longveiw, ha, ha--told me that people don't realize it's not a good choice for _homes_ in a damp climate, but it works well for barns and outbuildings. Homes with metal roofs, he said, experience humidity in their attics. An open barn, like mine, really won't have that problem.
The first time I saw this kind of roof was in the 1990's, in Leadville, CO. Just LOVED it!
The other thing that some people don't like is that it's noisy when it rains. Don't care. We had a soaker--3 inches in 4 hours--after three weeks of nothing Tuesday night. The rain came in by the wall a good 3-4 feet. 

Soon, NO MORE wet in my barn!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*September 3, 2015*


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Soon, NO MORE wet in my barn!!


...wellllll, horse pee is okay...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It is beautiful.

So happy for you.

:thumbsup::cheers::winetime::wave::clap:
:happydance:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

HEY!!! Where did you get the wine and the beer?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I could not find a regular old smilie.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A hail storm is deafening which causes anxious horses if locked inside. When my little porch was built I opted for metal roofing as I love the sound of the rain on it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on getting a new roof. I think you'll be happy with metal. We had ours redone 15 years ago and the only maintenance it has required so far is putting a new screw on a corner after some severe wind pulled it loose.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the look of your barn and the blue really works for it.

We did metal roof (and siding) on our new barn. It is a bit noisy but I love that its virtually maintenance free. Btw, our old barn's roof is wood frame, OSB then shingles. We put the metal roofing material right on top of that (shingles and all) and its just as quiet as when it was shingles only.


----------

